# Win -win



## cobaltbot (Jan 23, 2011)

Had a great time at a local restaurant eating shrimp, drinking some drafts and watching the Steelers try and blow the AFC championship after a commanding first half.  It was pretty reminiscent of last week for a while there.  They pulled it out and even better the owner who knows I collect bottles was working in the basement which used to be a general store and then a mortuary and he gave me one of the embalming fluid bottles he found.  Not too old but pretty cool, the measurements are in a monument shape and its ESCO DISTINCTIVE EMBALMING.  He has one with most of the labeling.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2011)

You can dress up a bottle all you want, it's kind of gruesome to me. The competition must have been fierce to have to make the bottle so purdy.  
 PS; glad they pulled it out for you. Both, the Steelers and the bottle.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 24, 2011)

This is one of the cooler KZ bottles.  Kind of reminds me of a Drakes.  I think it's a KZ-16.  Dont collect the embalming fluids, but this is one of the cooler looking ones.  It is labeled as Scarce.  Can't give you a price, but I could find out for you if you wish.  The clubs book stopped at the KVs   Bug poisons (KX) and embalming fluids (KZ) were not covered.  And I cant say why.  But one of the members does specialize in them and could contact him for a value if you wish.


 Oh, and......   GO PACKERS!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2011)

> The clubs book stopped at the KVs   Bug poisons (KX) and embalming fluids (KZ) were not covered.


 Thanks for that Steve, I had always thought to ask what that stuff was but never got around to it.
 Now all I have to do is remember it. Wish me luck.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 24, 2011)

I would be interested in knowing possible value for my friend, thanks.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2011)

I shot an email off to him, but I did not get a response....so, still unknown at this time.  If I hear something I will post it.


----------



## jerry2143 (Feb 2, 2011)

It is a KZ-16 embalming fluid. On a good day the clear one would bring $15-$20 and the amber variant $30-$35. They were made  with a screw top only (abm)


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks!! for the info!


----------

